
Ask HN: Anyone else seeing Google Apps. install themselves? - _mgr
It appears that Google is using the Chrome web browser to install other applications. On OS X El Capitan I&#x27;ve found Google Search is now installed as a seperate application, or at least I now have a random link added in Launchpad.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cio.com&#x2F;article&#x2F;2993065&#x2F;os-x&#x2F;os-x-el-capitan-remove-unwanted-google-chrome-apps-from-launchpad.html
======
_mgr
In my instance it seemed to just be a LaunchPad link added to 'Users\\[my
user]\Applications\'.

Easy enough to remove but still worrying that Google thinks this is okay
behaviour.

------
RexRollman
I installed Chrome in ~/Applications and saw what you are talking about. I
believe they are really just shortcuts for Chrome for various Google services.
I deleted them and haven't seen them since.

